# Subdomain für Aliasdomain anlegen



## brody (14. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

leider scheint es dafür noch keine Lösung zu geben.

ich lege eine Domain mit auto-Subdomain www an: domain1.org
anschließend eine Aliasdomain ebenfalls mit auto-Subdomain: domain1.info

im vhost steht dann

ServerName domain1.org
ServerAlias www.domain1.org
ServerAlias www.domain1.info domain1.info

Leider kann ich dann nur für die Domaine eine weiter Subdomain konfigurieren aber nicht für die Aliasdomain.

Wie kann ich das lösen?
Ist das eher ein Bug oder ein Feature?

Viele Grüße
Detlev


----------



## Till (14. Nov. 2011)

Eine subdomain für eine Aliasdomain zu konfigurieren macht keinen Sinn und kann auch garnicht funktionieren, deswegen lässt ISPConfig es Dich auch nicht anlegen. Denn eine Subdomain und  Aliasdomain sind beides ein Apache vhost alias. Da man im apache aber keinen Alias für einen Alias anlegen kann, kannst Du es somit auch nicht in ISPConfig tun.

Ein Alias kann im apache immer nur für einen vhost angelegt werden, ein vhost entspricht in ISPConfig einer webseite. Eine Aliasdomains bzw. subdomain entspricht einem vhost alias.

Du kannst also beliebig viele Alias oder Subdomains einer Webseite zuordnen.


----------



## brody (14. Nov. 2011)

OK, verstehe.

Dann ist die konfigurierbare auto-Subdomain www zwar eine Subdomain im DNS-technischen Sinne, wäre aber im ispconfig-terminus eine Aliasdomain?

Viele Grüße
Detlev


----------



## Till (14. Nov. 2011)

Im DNS werden Domains im Allgemeinen in Level eingeteilt. Denn wenn wenn Du mit subdomain im DNS argumentieren würdest, dann wäre ja deinedomain.de auch eine Subdomain, denn sie liegt unter der Domain "de". Du würdest aber deinedomain.de wahrscheinlich nicht als subdomain bezeichnen wollen. Im DNS pricht man also von TLD's, also top level Domains wie "de" und dann gibt es noch second level, third level etc. Daher finmdest Du bei DNS Servern wie BIND auch keine Funktion zum anlegen von Subdomains, sondern es geht immer um Zonen und deren unter-records.

Dem apache ist es egal, welcher Level eine Domain hat, dort kommt es nur darauf an ob eine Domain der vhost selbst ist oder ob eine Domain ein Verweis auf den vhost ist, also als vhostalias eingerichet wird. Es wird also nur in vhost, also der Entsprechnung einer webseite in ispconfig und dem Rest unterschieden. Der Rest ist immer ein Alias.

Die Autosubdomain ist also genau das Gleiche wie die Subdomain in ISPConfig und zwar ein Alias im Sinne von apache.


----------

